# Unused Disney park hopper tickets



## senorak (Mar 17, 2008)

In cleaning out my desk, I found Park Hopper tickets from our last visit to WDW----about 7 years ago.  I know I wouldn't have saved them unless they had a day or two left on them....trouble is, I'm not sure how much time is actually left.  We are going to OLCC in July, and while we weren't planning on visiting WDW, since I now found these tickets, if they are valid, we may as well use them.  Is there anyway that we can figure out how much time is left?  And, refresh my memory.....are these good at any park/any day?  Can we hit multiple parks in one day?

Deb


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 17, 2008)

We took some tickets to the counter at the Transportation Center to find out how many days were left on them, but you can probably take them to a store, maybe even the Disney store at the airport, and find out how many days are left.

Others might have more experience with checking elsewhere.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 17, 2008)

If they've been partially used, then they will have expired, unless you bought the "no expiration" option. It's worth a try.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't think tickets that old had expiration dates.  That was one of the scams they just thought up a few years ago.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> I don't think tickets that old had expiration dates.  That was one of the scams they just thought up a few years ago.




   bingo.....


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 17, 2008)

We have some old ones too that we are still using.  I save them for when we specifically want to park hop.  Otherwise, I use newer ones.  They don't expire but you'll have to be at Disney guest services to find out how many days are left.  You won't be able to do that at a store off property.

Also, when you use them, you will likely have to do a finger scan so that they now belong to a single person.  If you have more than one day left, that may be something to consider.

We are in Orlando this week and only doing one day at Magic Kingdom. We can make our tickets last a long time this way. 

Deb


----------



## bnoble (Mar 17, 2008)

The policy had been that you had to have them checked in-person at a Guest Relations office at a theme park or downtown disney.  This was to prevent the grey-market resellers from calling and confirming the value of partially used tickets.

Now that the Rat uses biometrics linked to each ticket (even for the ones sold before the biometrics were first used), they may be willing to tell you over the phone.


----------



## snow1459 (Mar 17, 2008)

*tickets*

I called two days ago to ask the same question. At guest services at the Park(s) is the only place to get them checked.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Mar 18, 2008)

Indeed, our sons took our grandchildren to Disney a couple weeks ago with some old (unexpired) tickets ... but the *only* place they could verify if they had any valid days on them was at the park.


----------



## senorak (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info.   Looks like I will have to make a trip to the park this summer.....just to verify that I have a day (or more) left on these tickets.


----------



## JAW9 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got ours verified today at Downtown Disney, Disney Marketplace, Guest Services. Located next to "Team Mickey"  Free parking, strolled around for part of the afternoon, didn't spend a penny.  Can't beat that.


----------



## janej (Mar 18, 2008)

I got ours verified at the Beach Club Villas check in.  I think any Disney hotel front desk can do it too.  I don't think the computer tells how many days left though.  It shows when and where the ticket was used.  The CM then looked at the ticket, and did the math.

If you are sure you have some days left, just use them, then ask the CM at the Turnstile how many days left.  I asked many times, and always got the right answer right away.


----------



## MattC (Mar 21, 2008)

*Tickets*

Try Disney Service Center at Downtown Dinsey.
Had a pair of our tickets checked there.

Matt C


----------



## senorak (Mar 21, 2008)

Only one problem left that I see......back in 2001 (the date on the tickets), 2 of my children were under age 10.  So, two of the tickets were bought at "children's prices"---about $50 less per ticket.  Now, all of my kids are over age 10.  Not sure what the pricing structure is re:  children....if it is "under 12", I'll still be okay using the tickets; if the cut off age is 10, then 2 of the tickets will be worthless (to me, at least).  

I'm not even sure that all the kids would want to visit a Disney Park, anyway.  The last time we were in Orlando, they preferred going to Universal.  

Deb


----------



## Carl D (Mar 21, 2008)

senorak said:


> Only one problem left that I see......back in 2001 (the date on the tickets), 2 of my children were under age 10.  So, two of the tickets were bought at "children's prices"---about $50 less per ticket.  Now, all of my kids are over age 10.  Not sure what the pricing structure is re:  children....if it is "under 12", I'll still be okay using the tickets; if the cut off age is 10, then 2 of the tickets will be worthless (to me, at least).
> 
> I'm not even sure that all the kids would want to visit a Disney Park, anyway.  The last time we were in Orlando, they preferred going to Universal.
> 
> Deb


I believe the children's tickets will be honored at no additional cost.
At least at one point in time, Disney had a policy of not penalizing kids for growing up. Not certain that policy still exists.

Now personally I somewhat disagree with that policy.
If people were hororable about it, the policy would be great.
The problem is that there are too many people trying to scam the system, and they load up on childs tickets just before the kid turns to an adult.


----------



## Mel (Mar 21, 2008)

I believe the policy is that a child's ticket is fine to be used by an adult if that adult first used the ticket as a child.  In other words, you don't just have to BUY the ticket before the child turns 10, but USE it at least once before then.

However, we just bought tickets online for our April trip to Disney Land, as part of a package.  Our middle child turns 10 a week before the trip, but we were given the child price because we bought the ticket before she turns 10.

On some level, I don't see a real problem with using such a ticket, because if the "child" is now 18, Disney has had use of that money for 9 or more years.


----------



## janej (Mar 21, 2008)

senorak said:


> if it is "under 12", I'll still be okay using the tickets; if the cut off age is 10, then 2 of the tickets will be worthless (to me, at least).
> Deb



Deb,

You should be able to use the ticket regardless how old your kids are.  I think the "under 12" thing came from an advice I often read on disboard.  You don't have to go to an official ticket center to get a new adult ticket if your child is younger than 12.  They usually never question you at the age for a child that age using a child ticket.  My son is an average size 12 year old.  He used the same hopper ticket sine 2004 without any problem.  If your kids are older, you probably want to stop by the ticket center to get the tickets changed to adult tickets for free.   They only need to verify that the tickets were first used by the same child when he/she is under 9.

.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 21, 2008)

Mel said:


> I believe the policy is that a child's ticket is fine to be used by an adult if that adult first used the ticket as a child.  In other words, you don't just have to BUY the ticket before the child turns 10, but USE it at least once before then.


Yup, and the scammers use a day from each ticket on the first trip.


----------

